# Native Versa Board Angler?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Anybody had any experience with these? Pros cons? Thinking about getting one as I have a bayou to paddleboard on but once I get to the bay I could kayak out further. Never seen one for sale from anybody so not sure about them.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I looked at them but thought it was too heavy . Look at the Diablo Amigo or Chuppacabra -- very stable and much lighter.


----------

